# bf issue on test prop/masteron



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

First off sorry if this is in the wrong spot, new to the forum.

I am running 1cc test 1cc mast eod for around 5 weeks now and my gains are great but im gaining in my stomach/oblique area.. seems like bloat but its aggrivating because my diet is on point and im doing slow paced cardio 4-5 days a week.

any advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 5, 2014)

1 cc of anything doesn't tell much. Prop, cyp? Test will bloat you no matter what. Mast is best at a low bf%. Change up your cardio. Maybe cut out some dairy. That always bloats me and of course when I consume too many carbs.


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> 1 cc of anything doesn't tell much. Prop, cyp? Test will bloat you no matter what. Mast is best at a low bf%. Change up your cardio. Maybe cut out some dairy. That always bloats me and of course when I consume too many carbs.



Thanks for the reply... its test prop. I reduced my carbs about a week ago and currently not consuming any in meals after 5 (besides veggies).. I eat them lightly in my first 3 meals. Currently not eating or drinking dairy.. Anything else that can be causing this? or other ways to cut down bloat? Its only in my stomach/oblique area... everything else is growing but staying lean.

Thank you!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 5, 2014)

Certain vegetables. Anything carbonated


----------



## Big Puppy (Jun 5, 2014)

Is it intestinal bloating or fat accumulation?


----------



## jtip1810 (Jun 5, 2014)

^^ this.  I'm in the same boat brother using test/mast just added tren this week.  I have been eating very clean and around 2000 cals per day put on 10lbs in a month after starting gear and freaked out no way I should grow or put on fat at 2000cals.  I started using OTC water pill occasionally and digestive enzymes helped quite a bit.  I'm willing to bet its not fat gain but rather water retention and bloat as stated above.  I usually lift for 1hr and do 20-30mins cardio after 5 days a week and the cardio helps keep that water retention down as well.  I know how you feel I was cutting natty got down to 190 and now with adding gear back in I'm back up to 205lbs and looking soft in the midsection as well.  Steady the course maybe post up your diet get some of the vets to help you tweek it.  May need to change up cardio routine in order to see more results.


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Certain vegetables. Anything carbonated



Asparagus and baby spinach


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Is it intestinal bloating or fat accumulation?



Honestly I cant tell... i just know i shouldnt have this stomach.. it feels like bloat. Like i said my diet is clean and i do cardio so i cant possibly see body fat accumulation.

Thanks man!


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

jtip1810 said:


> ^^ this.  I'm in the same boat brother using test/mast just added tren this week.  I have been eating very clean and around 2000 cals per day put on 10lbs in a month after starting gear and freaked out no way I should grow or put on fat at 2000cals.  I started using OTC water pill occasionally and digestive enzymes helped quite a bit.  I'm willing to bet its not fat gain but rather water retention and bloat as stated above.  I usually lift for 1hr and do 20-30mins cardio after 5 days a week and the cardio helps keep that water retention down as well.  I know how you feel I was cutting natty got down to 190 and now with adding gear back in I'm back up to 205lbs and looking soft in the midsection as well.  Steady the course maybe post up your diet get some of the vets to help you tweek it.  May need to change up cardio routine in order to see more results.



Thanks so much man very much appreciated! I am doing the exact same thing as far as work out and cardio! Ill post my diet.

Thanks again!


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

So heres my diet... The chicken is sometimes substituted for tilapia, 2 cans of tuna (dry), or 93/7 lean ground beef with egg whites.

1. Whey shake w/50g protein- w slices Ezekiel toast w/PB22. 6oz chicken w/salsa or mustard- green veggie (low/no carb like spinach or asparagus)- 2/3 cup oatmeal3. 6oz chix w/salsa/mustard- spinach/asparagus- 2 slices Ezekiel toast w/PB2 4/5. 6oz chix w/salsa/mustard-Asparagus/spinachPre-workout: 2 tbsp of honey or if im really sluggish i will have scoop of waxyPost Lift: 50g protein shake


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2014)

Are you using an AI?  have you gotten a blood test? how is your prop dosed?


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Are you using an AI?  have you gotten a blood test? how is your prop dosed?



I have been reading into AI recently and im still not sure... I'd like to test the carb/cardio thing first and then thats my next step. I have not had any testing.. Pinning 1cc Prop 1cc of mast every other day.

Thanks for your interest... Any info on AI You think i should know would be appreciated!


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

just for the record (if this helps) i am doing slow paced cardio.. either high speep walk on the tred or slow speed on incline.. might bump up to the stairs or stepper but all in all I dont see why I need all of this cardio on such a clean cut diet.. the weight gain in my stomach/oblique area is just making me crazy..


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 5, 2014)

If you're eating broccoli / cauliflower / chard / etc. that can cause nasty bloat - digestive enzymes help. If you're gluten sensitive. try subbing your oats with yams.

Else are you drinking enough water?  What about the protein mix you're using? Have you used it before w/o any issues? Check if there's any dairy in your protein. Are you getting enough fiber? Maybe just get a cheap OTC fiber supplement and use that 2x/day.

Otherwise it may just be your body adjusting to the diet if you've just started using it (i.e. restricted) - I've noticed that when I diet, sometimes I just flat out get bloated, try all the digestive enzymes. no gluten, etc. etc. etc. and it doesn't matter. But then it passes. Sort of like my body just had something it needed to figure out how to deal with and then figured it out.


----------



## bostonace (Jun 5, 2014)

sassy69 said:


> If you're eating broccoli / cauliflower / chard / etc. that can cause nasty bloat - digestive enzymes help. If you're gluten sensitive. try subbing your oats with yams.
> 
> Else are you drinking enough water?  What about the protein mix you're using? Have you used it before w/o any issues? Check if there's any dairy in your protein. Are you getting enough fiber? Maybe just get a cheap OTC fiber supplement and use that 2x/day.
> 
> Otherwise it may just be your body adjusting to the diet if you've just started using it (i.e. restricted) - I've noticed that when I diet, sometimes I just flat out get bloated, try all the digestive enzymes. no gluten, etc. etc. etc. and it doesn't matter. But then it passes. Sort of like my body just had something it needed to figure out how to deal with and then figured it out.



Thank you! very helpful information! I am drinking no less than a gallon a day... protein is a good point. I usually stick with ON 100% whey but i tried this newer brand recently.. ill look into it more. As far as veggies im always eating either spinach or asparagus.. I dumped the brocolli a while ago due to the bloating.. same with brussels. Your point about adjusting sounds about right.. I guess ill see what happens. Thanks again


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 5, 2014)

Has your diet consisted of this amount of protein intake before and been fine? I noticed when I up my protein intake I get bloated, mostly due to not enough digestive enzymes and fiber. Instead of supplementing I usually lower my protein intake. After a while I can slowly add protein without a problem.


----------



## Soujerz (Jun 5, 2014)

How's your sleep been?  I know if i am really busy with work and can only get 5 hours or less a night i get a bad bloat.


----------



## s2h (Jun 5, 2014)

bostonace said:


> First off sorry if this is in the wrong spot, new to the forum.
> 
> I am running 1cc test 1cc mast eod for around 5 weeks now and my gains are great but im gaining in my stomach/oblique area.. seems like bloat but its aggrivating because my diet is on point and im doing slow paced cardio 4-5 days a week.
> 
> ...



What kind of AI are you taking and how much?


----------



## bostonace (Jun 7, 2014)

s2h said:


> What kind of AI are you taking and how much?



I am not on one.. i have heard a lot of people recommend them but I am not sure about what they are, what they do, or what kind to get.

Thank you


----------



## bostonace (Jun 7, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> How's your sleep been?  I know if i am really busy with work and can only get 5 hours or less a night i get a bad bloat.



Anywhere from 6-8 hours depending


----------



## bostonace (Jun 7, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Has your diet consisted of this amount of protein intake before and been fine? I noticed when I up my protein intake I get bloated, mostly due to not enough digestive enzymes and fiber. Instead of supplementing I usually lower my protein intake. After a while I can slowly add protein without a problem.



That seems like that i need also... I am looking into a good digestive enzyme product/probiotic now.. any recommendations ?

Thanks


----------



## Lift-on (Jun 7, 2014)

Seams to me that some further resurch of AAS is needed. If ur not taking an AI And u haven't got blood test then ur possibly holding water due to hi estrogen.  Also U need to up water intake to 1.5-2 galons.  I was having a lot of bloat on my last diet (very clean carb cycle). I got a new coach and diet and lost the bloat. Mainly due to adding a cup of strawberrys to breakfast and half a grapefruit to second meal. This increased my fiber and antioxidants.


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 7, 2014)

bostonace said:


> I am not on one.. i have heard a lot of people recommend them but I am not sure about what they are, what they do, or what kind to get.
> 
> Thank you



Lol stop pinning gear, you dont know what you are doing....

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rambo99 (Jun 7, 2014)

Not trying to sound like an ass but if you dont even know what an AI is you have not researched enough to properly use gear. It's a part of the basics. Every beginner article, thread, sticky, etc will easily give you the basics of AAS use. Start by reading the stickies here, I found them to be some of the best on the net.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Jun 7, 2014)

What is an AI...I know I have been their but for the love of god listen to ranmbo99 and me; you need to educate yourself a little more on AAS.....And quit trying to dodge the question...Get labs and read...


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 9, 2014)

How do you expect anyone to be able to help you when you can't even tell us whether this increased waist size is due to bodyfat gain, water retention, or bloat? Do you know how many potential causes there could be between those 3 issues? Dozens, if not hundreds. Ohh...and telling us how many calories you ate or how "clean" your diet is doesn't matter either because we have no idea what your metabolic rate is or if you have any food alergies. 

A lot of the guys here brought up some very good points, which could be the cause/contributer. Are you using an AI? Probably not, which could easily cause water retention, but this water retention would be all over the body. It would not manifest itself solely in the stomach area. So, aside from potential excess estrogen, it could also be something you are eating (digestion/elimination issues). You could also have mislabled gear, as much of the Mast on the market is labeled as Mast, but is actually something different.


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 9, 2014)

BUY AN AI!!!!!! OTC might be ok with your doses.  I think it's Aromasin or exemestane.


----------



## bostonace (Jun 9, 2014)

sneedham said:


> What is an AI...I know I have been their but for the love of god listen to ranmbo99 and me; you need to educate yourself a little more on AAS.....And quit trying to dodge the question...Get labs and read...




Thanks bruh.


----------



## bostonace (Jun 9, 2014)

Mike Arnold said:


> How do you expect anyone to be able to help you when you can't even tell us whether this increased waist size is due to bodyfat gain, water retention, or bloat? Do you know how many potential causes there could be between those 3 issues? Dozens, if not hundreds. Ohh...and telling us how many calories you ate or how "clean" your diet is doesn't matter either because we have no idea what your metabolic rate is or if you have any food alergies.
> 
> A lot of the guys here brought up some very good points, which could be the cause/contributer. Are you using an AI? Probably not, which could easily cause water retention, but this water retention would be all over the body. It would not manifest itself solely in the stomach area. So, aside from potential excess estrogen, it could also be something you are eating (digestion/elimination issues). You could also have mislabled gear, as much of the Mast on the market is labeled as Mast, but is actually something different.



Those questions were answered besides my labs or metabolic rate. The reason I discussed my diet was because I was asked to and I thought a big part of it was my diet. In case you forgot to read the whole thread I said its my first cycle. Everyone has been here before and I thought i could get some good info here.

Thank you.


----------



## bostonace (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the info and help.. Ill be getting labs done soon. Ill post what the doc says!


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jun 15, 2014)

What's an AI wow that's the best on I heard in a while, Sorry bro but you have no business using AAS , it's basic fundamentals test converts to estrogen.And to much estrogen and u get a wuffel puss you no like the chick that thinks she hot but has like a beer gunt right above puss , we'll you have one right above your Mangina and soon enough some bitch tits to complement it.So stop now before u cause perminent damage , good luck


----------

